# My 2.7t with borlas catback (video)



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

So i just just slapped these borlas on my 2.7t. I put them on my stock 2" piping. Cats still on, resonator deleted. Not too loud but itll do for now. 

This is a video of the exhaust sound
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxhaCqyQ__o&feature=youtu.be

My Baby, the ST Coils will be here tuesday so i will get rid of that wheel gap.


----------

